# Would you move barns?



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I think you have a couple of different issues here. I doubt remodeling the barn will stress your horse so much, certainly not more than moving to a totally different barn with new horses would. I would hope most of the noisy stuff could be done when they are turned out and not subjected to the noise. 
That said.. the hours being so restricted is a much bigger issue. THAT I could not live with. I assume that is because they need to arena for the lessons, and maybe once they have a schedule down, they will find they are not as busy as they expect and you would have more options. Are there trails etc you could still ride on? Or do they mean you just plain cannot be there, riding or doing groundwork at all during 'business hours'? If I could not ride till 7:30 at night, I would never see my horse!
Perhaps tho, the reason your parents are reluctant to move is the finances. And unless you are the one paying, I dont think there is a lot you can do to make your parents move barns. ( I see a lot of younger riders on here saying "they can afford ( different barn, new boots, different horse, more lessons... you name it) But I think young riders need to realize that giving you a horse, lessons, and all the costs that go along with a horse, is a sacrifice they choose to make, but do not HAVE to make. That is a bit off topic but.... ) 
For the moment, you can ride it out, see how things change, and maybe make sure the new owners will put something in writing about giving you notice if you have to find new boarding? ( they may want to keep boarders since that is a consistent source of income for them...) 
Good luck!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

IMO-you are way more stressed by this than your horse. Remember-they feel your reactions. They will pretty much take things in stride as long as you do. 

The restricted hours would be difficult for me, but I have no idea how much you are paying where you are as opposed to the $425 at the place you posted that you like. Remember-unless it is your house and you are the only one there-you may always be competing for time in the arena. just a fact of life, and riding alone is no fun. When you get a job, if you still want to move-subsidize what your parents pay and move. But while they are paying-they get the say. Just a fact.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

BigBenLoverforLife said:


> Hello!
> 
> The boarding barn that I am at now, is being sold at the end of this month. It is being sold to a therapeutic riding facility. Please keep in mind, that I have no problem this, but I do have a problem with a few things. They plan on doing a ton of renovations to the barn that will take up to 2 months to complete. I am not a fan. It will be things like redoing stalls, and paving the isle ways, things like that. I am just afraid for my horse. He does not like change much, and gets stressed out easy. So I am afraid that they will be changing his schedule to much and it will stress him out. This he will get over in time, but the other thing is. Once they start with there program, we cant ride our horses till 7:30 at night, and on the weekends till 2:00. Most people have already fled but my parents are refusing to leave. I am trying to convice them to go to one of the other barns in town, that are 10 times nice, or newer, than the one we are at now. They are more expensive but I am trying to find a job at the moment, and don't mine paying the difference when I get a job. If you were in this situation would you leave?
> 
> ...


1. Your parents are footing the bill, what they say goes.
2. Don't borrow trouble.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with the others. Your horse will not be stressed by 8 weeks of renovations, though you may be.

If you can ride after 7:30 in the evening and 2:00 at weekends, then stay and find out what it's like once the dust has settled. I assume that your parents think those times will work with their/your schedule otherwise they'd probably want to move too.

So as far as I can see, your problem is that the new owners want to do the place up a bit. Yah! Investing in a business is a good thing and it is going to give you a better barn.

Oh - and why on earth would they kick the boarders out? You are Income!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay ~ I am going to try to address alot of the questions asked. 





Shropshirerosie said:


> I agree with the others. Your horse will not be stressed by 8 weeks of renovations, though you may be.
> 
> If you can ride after 7:30 in the evening and 2:00 at weekends, then stay and find out what it's like once the dust has settled. I assume that your parents think those times will work with their/your schedule otherwise they'd probably want to move too.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of giving it a try, and then go from there about how it works. At the moment, I am riding 6-7 days a week. 3 times a week my grandparents drop me off, or stay and watch me ride. Then the other 4 my parents go. About the 7:30 at night part, I am there from about 3:30 to 7 anyway, and just barley get done with what I need to. Also, my horse is really colicky and I hate riding him after her eats, I know the risk isnt much, but it just worries me!  

With them doing the place up a bit, It is already a great barn as it is, the things that they want to do, really dont affect us, it is just re shaping the ends of the arena for their equipment, paving the isles, ect. So it is mostly for there needs. 

For the kicking the boarders out, it was just a thought. I have just heard of it happening and it has always just been a worry of mine!


gogaited said:


> 1. Your parents are footing the bill, what they say goes.
> 2. Don't borrow trouble.


I wanted to put out, my parents just pay board and vet. I pay for most of my tack, my parents got me started with the basics along time ago. Now I pay for it myself. If I had a job that could pay my horses full board, heck yes I would pay for it. But I just have a small part time job that pays me $80 a month, and I use that to save up or to by tack when needed. 



franknbeans said:


> IMO-you are way more stressed by this than your horse. Remember-they feel your reactions. They will pretty much take things in stride as long as you do.
> 
> The restricted hours would be difficult for me, but I have no idea how much you are paying where you are as opposed to the $425 at the place you posted that you like. Remember-unless it is your house and you are the only one there-you may always be competing for time in the arena. just a fact of life, and riding alone is no fun. When you get a job, if you still want to move-subsidize what your parents pay and move. But while they are paying-they get the say. Just a fact.


I know I am super stressd about it!  We are paying about $100 less than the $425 place, but I already have a small part time job that pays me $20 a week, so they would only be paying $20 extra. For the times, it is really hard for me to, riding 7 days a week, at 3:30 or 4:00, I hate riding my horse after he has eaten since he is colicky. 

Sorry I forgot to include my small part time job... 




cebee said:


> I think you have a couple of different issues here. I doubt remodeling the barn will stress your horse so much, certainly not more than moving to a totally different barn with new horses would. I would hope most of the noisy stuff could be done when they are turned out and not subjected to the noise.
> That said.. the hours being so restricted is a much bigger issue. THAT I could not live with. I assume that is because they need to arena for the lessons, and maybe once they have a schedule down, they will find they are not as busy as they expect and you would have more options. Are there trails etc you could still ride on? Or do they mean you just plain cannot be there, riding or doing groundwork at all during 'business hours'? If I could not ride till 7:30 at night, I would never see my horse!
> Perhaps tho, the reason your parents are reluctant to move is the finances. And unless you are the one paying, I dont think there is a lot you can do to make your parents move barns. ( I see a lot of younger riders on here saying "they can afford ( different barn, new boots, different horse, more lessons... you name it) But I think young riders need to realize that giving you a horse, lessons, and all the costs that go along with a horse, is a sacrifice they choose to make, but do not HAVE to make. That is a bit off topic but.... )
> For the moment, you can ride it out, see how things change, and maybe make sure the new owners will put something in writing about giving you notice if you have to find new boarding? ( they may want to keep boarders since that is a consistent source of income for them...)
> Good luck!!!



I really hope the noise stuff would be when they are outside too! With the arena times I hate it to, I ride 7 days a week at either 3:30 or 4:00 and really like my schedule! My horse gets worked well and has plenty of time to cool off before they feed. I dont like to ride my horse after he has eaten since he is colicky and have always been like that. They actually are already at a barn and are using those hours, and when they come in to this barn and have the barn "to them self's" plan on adding alot more programs to there list. Which means, longer hours. They already told us that may happen. 

With the paying aspect. I already have a small part time job that pays me $80 a month. So I pay for my own tack, if I want lessons, I pay. If I had a job that payed me enough so that I could pay my horses board heck yes I would. My parents have gracious enough to let me have a horse since I was eight. I would love for every month, or every other month for them not to get the board bill, but for me to. So they can do things they like. 





Anyway, I hope to be able to keep you guys updated! I found another really small barn in town I like, we are going next Saturday to look at it, it has small pastures, but everything else seams pretty nice! My dad is reluctant but my mom is atleast willing to take me to get a good look at it!

If you have any other questions, please, just ask!


----------



## BarrelRacer67 (Nov 9, 2011)

If it was me, then no I wouldn't move barns. At least not for the moment. I've worked at a therapy riding center for 5-6 years now and there is NO outside riders/boarders. So be thankful you have the option to stay there. But I think you are worrying way too much about this! Like cebee said, just see how it works out for you before you make any big decisions. 

And on a side note-if renovating the barn would stress your horse out, what do you think moving to a new barn would do to him?


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

That really is a _small _part time job that you have - it is great that you buy your own tack, etc... but those once-in a while purchases have NOTHING on the responsibility of paying a monthly board fee :/ 

How do you know the new owners of the therapeutic riding program will feed your horse before you ride? At our barn, we have "hours" that our boarders are welcome to come - we don't feed the horses in the evening before we close...


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

In my opinion, you don't like the rules and want to move some place nicer. We can't fault you for that. The problem is you're not footing the bill. And not to belittle you contribution but realistically ... you're paying for a set of shoes and wormer. It also sound like your parents have made the decision to stay, you don't like it and are searching for people to back up your reasoning, so you feel like someone is on your side.

While I can empathize with you, the bottom line is that who ever pays the bills makes the rules. 

I know you think you're willing to take on anything over the current board amount, but you really would be better off staying where you're at or finding something comparable at the same price or cheaper and saving that money for a rainy day or a big purchase later. If you horse is as colicky as you say saving for a $7500 colic surgery might be a good investment.

Yes you can work more and get more money but what usually ends up happening is you end up working instead of riding. 

You have a pretty sweet deal right now. Enjoy it while it lasts and ride as much as you can. You have the rest of your life to work hard instead of riding your horse.

I will also give you fare warning please remember if you complain too much, your parents can say screw it, put your horse in pasture board with no stall or arena or even worse screw it and sell the horse. 

I am not trying to be mean, but as a former 4-H & Pony Club leader and Barn Manager, I've seen it a *hundreds* of times before:

Parents foot the bill, kid wants more and better. Better supplements, more tack, a nicer horse, a trailer, a better barn, better shows to go to, new trainers, and the parents give up trying to make their kid happy b/c they weren't grateful for what they had, or were given. 

I've had tons of crying kids call me, saying that now that they are of working age, they have to pay for their horse. All of it. Plus gas and car Insurence. And they dont know what to do. And you go from a moderatly nice barn, to self care pasture board, that you can barely afford.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

for someone so young you worry alot about things you have no control over.
Relax not paying the extra 100$ adds up to 1200 a year. Your asking your parents to assume a bigger expense just to satisfy you. Do you really think that is fair?
When you get a job and pay all your expenses then you get to make the decisions. Shalom


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

slow down take it one day at a time like everybody said see how it goes. I was at a barn that got sold the new owner wonted cattle not horses so we were ask to leave so we lost are barn just like that enjoy what you have


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Just an update, we went to look at a barn in town today, I am going to a new school next year and is in walking distance from the barn. Its really nice, the owners and barn owners really seam to care, and its cheaper than what we are paying now! The funny thing is, is that is the barn where the therapy people are at now! Plus there are alot of people there that used to board at where I am at now! Mini reunion! Plus the outdoor is really nice, and it rained last night, and today at 9 a clock was ready to ride in again! I think we are moving!


----------

